# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Norman underpass at Robinson and Flood

## davido

http://imageupper.com/g/?S070001005U1330990719824088

I was out taking photo's Sunday of the new underpass

----------


## Steve

Heads up - before the Internet cop hits you - probably best to post this in the Norman section. Welcome to OKC Talk!

----------


## davido

where's the norman link I was looking for it

----------


## Steve

Go here: http://www.okctalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=152

If the Internet cop comes by, I'll be your alibi and swear this thread was started by someone impersonating you....

----------


## UnFrSaKn

He's always watching...

----------


## pw405

Anybody else think this project has been going on for far too long?  Granted, I understand it is not a small undertaking, but it seems like progress has been at a stand still for quite some time. 

Do we know if the completion date has been pushed back?  I thought it was going to be ready by June, but seems VERY unlikely if they continue at the pace they have been.

----------


## kevinpate

> Anybody else think this project has been going on for far too long?  Granted, I understand it is not a small undertaking, but it seems like progress has been at a stand still for quite some time. 
> 
> Do we know if the completion date has been pushed back?  I thought it was going to be ready by June, but seems VERY unlikely if they continue at the pace they have been.



It's progressing along but I am not certain wen completion is expected.  I thought In heard fall, but maybe that is something else.

----------


## DirtLaw

It seems as if this project is not moving at all ... not sure what the contract date is, but when I drive by on the weekends it does not seem as if much progress is made week to week.

----------


## kevinpate

Will open July 11th.  See:
http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=26765

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I guess they are pretty much finished. http://www.news9.com/story/18988394/...erpass-project

----------


## kevinpate

Eastbound open.  Westbound about to be in a few minutes.  
Then the work will begin re N Flood aspect of intersection.  After that the work to make the cut to build the right grade for the connection in the fall of Stubbeman and Robinson.  The Norman North access will be a hassle until that T-intersection is finally finished.

----------


## kevinpate

Had to chuckle at myself last night.  Popped onto Robinson headed east.  Saw a train not moving.
First thought - awwratssumfratsumidon'tneedthisrightnow
Followed quicly by oh yeah, that's not gonna be a problem anymore.

Dang that felt good when the brain turned back on.

----------


## dankrutka

Pics?

----------


## venture

http://normantranscript.com/headline...-in-the-making

----------


## ou48A

I have got to give big thumbs up for this project!
I don’t remember what’s next on the list but this is the type of project that Norman needs more of.

----------


## HangryHippo

I know they have the bond issue coming up later this year, but are there plans to put a railroad underpass on Lindsey St just west of Classen Blvd?  There probably isn't the need as I doubt this area holds up emergency response times, but I wouldn't mind if they did it.

----------


## venture

> I know they have the bond issue coming up later this year, but are there plans to put a railroad underpass on Lindsey St just west of Classen Blvd?  There probably isn't the need as I doubt this area holds up emergency response times, but I wouldn't mind if they did it.


Haven't heard of any plan for that area. The next major push, with the bond issue coming up, is mainly for street widening on around 9 different projects.

----------


## ou48A

> I know they have the bond issue coming up later this year, but are there plans to put a railroad underpass on Lindsey St just west of Classen Blvd?  There probably isn't the need as I doubt this area holds up emergency response times, but I wouldn't mind if they did it.


It’s needed IMHO. There are obviously not as many but it does hold up emergency traffic and it also holds up a lot of normal traffic.
 If I remember correctly they will start construction of the new underpass in about 5 to 7 years.
This is one of several quality of life issues that we should improve.
Hopefully the bond issue will pass, I think it will but it’s not too soon to start thinking about what comes next?

----------


## iMAX386

I drove down to Norman on Thursday and took HW77/Flood south to get to Robinson and it was chaos b/c everything was blocked off without any re-routing signs.  About 10-15 cars along with me had to redirect through the trailer park east of the railroad.  You could tell no one had ever driven through it b/c everyone was going 15 MPH, but we eventually got to Stubbeman only to find out it was closed off too so we all took our own routes through the neighborhood east of Stubbeman to finally get back to Robinson.

Bottom line is that area is going to be complete chaos when North opens this semester.  Everyone's either going to have come from Rock Creek or navigate through the neighborhood...and the residents that area will hate their lives during that time.  Can you imagine hundreds of 16-18 year old drivers going exclusively through your neighborhood before school/during lunch/after school?

----------


## venture

Luckily the US77/Flood portion will be open Sept 1, but yeah...Stubbeman is what...October time frame to be open? So yeah, it'll be rough for a while through there.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I drive down Robinson all the time now that the underpass is finished, and Flood does not look like it's going to be reopened for at least another couple of weeks. I could be wrong, though (I hope I am).

----------


## kawititnow

I regularly use US77/Flood and I saw it yesterday and I doubt the Sept 1 date too. I just hope they at least have it open by the first OU home game (Sept 8), otherwise traffic is going to be a nightmare!!!

----------


## ereid

US77/Flood will be open for the first home game, even if it's just temporary.

----------


## kevinpate

Will be rather happy when Flood reopens.  And I know the folks who regularly use Peters are anxious for the students to get Stubbeman back in a couple of months.  Peters north of Robinson looks alot like game day traffic 4X a day right now.

----------


## jedicurt

driving by here yesterday shows that they still have a lot of work to do on flood this week if they have any hopes of it being open by game day... i just don't see it happening

----------


## venture

Story in the Transcript this morning has them opening it temporarily for the home games this month on the Saturday only. The don't expect work to be finished until the end of the month or early October. So it'll remain closed until then.

----------


## HangryHippo

Venture, do you know if the Lindsey Underpass is funded?  I, along with others apparently, had heard that it was, but maybe not.

----------


## venture

> Venture, do you know if the Lindsey Underpass is funded?  I, along with others apparently, had heard that it was, but maybe not.


Not that I'm aware of.

----------


## kevinpate

I am not certain the Lindsey underpass has gone beyond the maybe it ought to be discussed more seriously someday phase.  Could be useful to have it, but if it ever goes forward, I sure hope it can proceed at a much faster clip than the Robinson project timetable.

----------


## kevinpate

For those who do not know. Flood is now partially open again.  Going north isn't a great pain but coming south as of yesterday it was a bottleneck, narrowing down to one lane before getting back to two,  When completed, it'll have four south bound lanes at robinson counting the turn only lanes.  Of course, it'll still convert to a two lane road south of robinson.

Things appear to b moving along at the 7/11 (and others) at that intersection as well

----------


## ou48A

We
September 11, 2012
NORMAN — Just when one Norman infrastructure project gets finished, another one seems to get going.

The Robinson Street underpass should be totally completed later this month, just in time for next month’s bid letting on the Main Street overpass. Mayor Cindy Rosenthal said the project should be on the October agenda of the Oklahoma Department of Transportation.

“Get ready for about six years of orange cones,” Rosenthal told the Norman Chamber of Commerce board.

The project is the first of the bridge replacements, which include Lindsey Street and State Highway 9. Work on Interstate 35 and Robinson interchange is nearly complete, the mayor told board members.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

Whoa, what Main Street overpass? I hadn't heard anything about that. Are they talking about the overpass at I-35? 

Man, just when one route gets back to normal, another one gets roadcone'd, hahaha. I was using Main to get to the westside while Robinson was all torn up, now it looks like I'll be doing the opposite. 

Speaking of road construction, I wish they'd hurry up and finish whatever they're doing on 24th in UNP. It's scary driving over there right now.

----------


## venture

Yes the Main St overpass of I-35. They'll work their way down the line then and do Lindsey and then Hwy 9.

----------


## kevinpate

I still chuckle from time to time about how I ended up in Norman.  

We were debating OU or UA Fayetteville as we were ending our time at NSU.  
We decided we'd come to Norman so we could deal with less road construction.  
Oh .... how little we knew.

----------

